# help on some surround speakers



## vickers427 (Mar 24, 2010)

i have the klipsch wf35 tower and wc24 center and i just want to know what a good back and side surround speakers my receiver is 135w pur channel I'm looking for that 250 300 a speaker
and fact direct surround that would be better or the same as the ws-24


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ideally you want to match your speakers so getting ones made by Klipsch would be your best choice.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> Ideally you want to match your speakers so getting ones made by Klipsch would be your best choice.


:T


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

Klipsch has those nice double woofer and tweeter horn surrounds (not dipole) for I think $500 per pair or so brand new, I cant recall model but they are in the theater so I will look into my paperwork. I think they go down to low 60hz range and are plenty efficient for your amp output.


----------



## vickers427 (Mar 24, 2010)

what about 2 pairs of ws 24 or rs 52.. also for the rear is it better for a surround or a bookshelves


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
With Speakers with such a distinctive sonic signature, using additional Klipsch's is absolutely the way to go. If for some reason you do not want more Klipsch's, Hsu Research's HB-1's are Horn Loaded as well and have gotten stellar Reviews. They sell for 300 Dollars a pair.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## vickers427 (Mar 24, 2010)

so would what wound be better for my set up ws 24 or rs52


----------



## Trick McKaha (Oct 7, 2009)

Also, I would recommend that you not worry much about the rear speakers for now, and just get a pair of Klipsch speakers for surrounds. There is hardly anything I can find to buy or rent that gives 7.1 sound - virtually everything is still 5.1.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I took a look at the Klipsch site and the setup you have is matched with the WS24's, so my advice will be go with that, also I agree here with Trick there is not a lot of movies that utilize 7.1 so I would go with 5.1 and save some cash. JMO


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

7.1 surround is necessary only if you have two or more rows of seating or if your room is quite large. Most receivers have the ability to matrix the 6th and 7th channels if its only a 5.1 mix.


----------

